# trouble taking secondary off



## seno121 (Aug 28, 2010)

I am having trouble taking my secondary off for a spring change. I tried using impact gun but its only 265 lb ft fail.. I tried using wrench, the clutch just kept spinning. Does anyone know a way to keep it from spinning. I dont have an extra hand to help me


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

seno121 said:


> I am having trouble taking my secondary off for a spring change. I tried using impact gun but its only 265 lb ft fail.. I tried using wrench, the clutch just kept spinning. Does anyone know a way to keep it from spinning. I dont have an extra hand to help me



We might can help, first off what year and kind of quad are you working on? You will probably get better results posting in the kawasaki section if its a kaw, arctic cat if its an ac etc.

This is kind of the audio section but it does say general tech & audio, but without knowing what your working on we can't really help much!

Without knowing anything else i assume you're trying to do it with the belt off already, if your belt isn't broken the belt should hold it unless you've taken the tension off of it already. If so put the tension back on it and try the impact again. You may need to heat the nut to melt the loctite. Remember to put RED loctite back on it it's one of those things you don't want to vibrate loose.


----------



## seno121 (Aug 28, 2010)

prairie 360


----------



## seno121 (Aug 28, 2010)

kawi


----------



## seno121 (Aug 28, 2010)

how do i tighten the belt? its still on it


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

i wedge a small wrench or what ever fits in between Frame and the lumps or what ever you can on the outside of the secondary.. mine is on a bruteforce but im sure you can figure out some place to wedge it...


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

assuming you bikes secondary is some what the same here is some photos http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=tighten_belt notice the 1st photo of the secondary removal and you will get the idea... and once again for tightening the belt (im going to assume its the same as the brute force as well, some one will correct me im sure) there are shims in between the 2 plates that go together to make the secondary..... Actually read down on that same link i gave you and it explains how 2 do that.. once again assuming its the same or close to the same as the brute force set up


----------



## seno121 (Aug 28, 2010)

wow thx a lot:haha:!! and yes it is the same as the bruteforce.


----------



## seno121 (Aug 28, 2010)

The socket extension was a good idea


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

good, hope everything worked out for you..


----------

